
Dictators Rising Globally - silexia
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/opinions/wp/2019/03/14/feature/the-strongmen-strike-back/
======
tyzerdak
Sad but true. And what is worse this totalirism and authocracy shrinks people
mind's and even throw on people megatonnes of propaganda about how liberalism
is bad. After few years of such propaganda people become mentally retarded.

And top liberal countries is loosing because they don't even fight back.
Dictators make anything they want and NOBODY gives a fuck. And so liberal USA
helps them. Europe always was corrupted to the bones, but USA helped to
counter dictators. Now when USA did nothing to Asad, etc every dictator feel
free to bomb any country which is not NATO.

And people don't feel benefits to fight for freedom until it is too late.

Bad times for liberalism.

